# JD 790 lifting capabilities



## Oakfan (Sep 26, 2010)

Question,
Does the rear 3 pt. lift on my JD790 have the ability to lift heavier loads than my 300 bucket ?
Thanks to all for your time


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The 790 has a lifting capacity of around 800 pounds, give or take, but the issue may be in relation to the ballast at the front of the tractor to keep the front wheels down on the ground if you try to lift something heavier.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

You have more usable lift at the three point than at the bucket on the front loader. Not sure which model JD300 loader you have, but your tractor's front axle is rated to support around 1,100 lbs. of temporary lifting force at ground level, with a maximum weight of around 730 lbs. usable weight at full lift with the weight located at about 19 inches forward of the lower bucket pins, in addition to the tractor's weight. The weight of the loader and bucket must be considered in the total lift weight capacity of the front axle, which really means they have an effective free load bucket capacity of a bit over 550 lbs., when properly ballasted at the rear. And, yes it is confusing.
In the original build sheet for the tractor with loader there should be a table of lift/load calculations for the fully equipped tractor.


----------

